# Violent Fugitive Apprehension Section (VFAS)



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any information on this Unit in the MA State Police. I am applying for an internship and want to get as much info about the Unit itself before I interview. I'd like to have a general idea what goes on day to day, and what most of the job entails for officers. I found an old thread here and have searched the Massgov site as well as other sources, but just wanted to see if anyone had anything else to add, or possibly more recent events that the VFAS has been involved in that may be of particular relevance. I'm really looking for answer's to questions like "Are sex offenders the majority of their targets?" etc. Obviously this is a coveted position and I would like to set myself from other applicants in any way possible, one way being general knowledge.

Any information is relevant as I would really like to know everything I can about the Unit before hand, sadly it literally just dawned on me to ask here.

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

Call me Captain Obvious but if you were a "Trooper's son" you would be telling US about the Unit ..........


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Call me Captain Obvious but if you were a "Trooper's son" you would be telling US about the Unit ..........


I have been waiting for someone to bring this up.....whats the story son ...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've asked my dad as well as researched the unit myself, and also have asked for help here.

I'm not sure how i can satisfy your inquires, I don't think any information he can give me about the unit would really prove or disprove he really is MSP.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'd have to ask him before I gave out his information. He is not aware of my participation in this site and frankly probably doesn't know it exist. I don't think he would really get the recreational use of the internet in the form of blogs like this. But ya I'm not going to throw his information out there unless I have his permission first. 

The RTT doesn't seem to be a big deal though I believe he was in the 58th and has been retired from the MSP for at least 5 years.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Well I believe you but what does an intern on this unit do? Hold the door ram? Print out the bad boy flyers? Make a Dunkies run for the unit? Sounds like an intriguing jock sniffing opportunity no doubt...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Literally what say said was, the internship would be a couple days every week in the morning because "that's when the action" is and they want to get the intern out in the field. everything I've heard of said its incredibly hands on, so I'm excited. Honestly if it was just a coffee run I would probably do that too.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> incredibly hands on


Incredibly hands on what....


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

Well in that case....er, you know what guys? The kid seems sincere...I just don't have the heart to rag on him. Good luck, I hope it works out for you.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

7costanza said:


> Incredibly hands on what....


Lol listen, if you guys have any information on the Unit, I would appreciate it, if not thanks anyway. As far as what I'll be doing, I should find out in the interview. I can only go by what information The MSP contact gives the co-op adviser and what previous interns have said about the job.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> Lol listen, if you guys have any information on the Unit, I would appreciate it, if not thanks anyway


I didnt mean any direspect I was actually wondering what you would be doing, sounds like a great time. Mtc cleared up a bit as I knew she would, maybe this will help. Have a good time..

*Violent Fugitive Apprehension Section (VFAS)*


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

mtc said:


> Most interns do paperwork and filing and stuff like that. VFAS is high intensity, greater potential for violent response, so I don't think you'd be going on raids - you might get in on the briefing, listen in on the actual insert, and afterwards. You may also "get" to sit in dispatch for a while, not a bad deal, you get to see what we can do to find the ratbags.
> They do work in conjunction with local agencies, as they're usually waking their residents for a "jail-call".
> 
> Dunno how the info might help for your interview, but good luck anyway.


Thanks a bunch, that's much more detailed then what I have been officially given by the school so far. Even irrelevant information for the interview, may be relevant for my expectations of the job. This is what I was officially posted by the school. Any other information comes from my own research or in the interview.

Massachusetts State Police Department -- _Intern ( Violent Fugitive Apprehension Section) 
_ 

_A car is required to get to work in Framingham, MA._
_Hours:_
 _ Its up to the individual student, however the MA State Police would like a couple of days per week for a couple of hours each day. 
Understanding that this is not a paid internship, they would like to provide the student with as much flexibility as needed in case they would like to work another part-time._
_ Most of their action is first thing in the morning and they would like to send the intern out in the field at least 4-5 times. _
_ If the intern wants to do this he/she will need to be available very early in the AM on those days. _

DUTIES & RESPONSIBILITIES:
Working with fugitive unit, ride alongs, etc.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopster..._msp_feature_vfas_20th_anniversary&csid=Eeops

http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=eopspre...ct_9_most_wanted_sex_offender_list&csid=Eeops

Here are some links that have some information regarding VFAS. You should be able to glean enough information from these links to make your interview stand out that much more than the next. Good luck!


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

7costanza said:


> I didnt mean any direspect I was actually wondering what you would be doing, sounds like a great time. Mtc cleared up a bit as I knew she would, maybe this will help. Have a good time..
> 
> *Violent Fugitive Apprehension Section (VFAS)*


thanks and no worries, i thought it was a joke.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow! That sounds like a good time. 
Good luck! Let us know how you make out.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Wish I found this gig when I did my internship...Good Luck to ya!


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Man, been on the job a few years and I can't even get a ride along...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Sorry kids....... No doubles.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> Literally what say said was, the internship would be a couple days every week in the morning because "that's when the action" is and they want to get the intern out in the field. everything I've heard of said its incredibly hands on, so I'm excited. Honestly if it was just a coffee run I would probably do that too.


You're kidding, right? Fugitive recovery is probably one of the most dangerous things you can do as a cop; you're going into dirtbag's houses...dirtbags wanted for violent crimes and many of them have nothing to lose. You have little to no idea what you are walking into or what weapons or associates may be in the house.

I can't imagine that VFAS would be too keen on bringing a kid out with them when they hit houses for safety reasons, not to mention you getting in their way.



SinePari said:


> Man, been on the job a few years and I can't even get a ride along...


Come to B Troop, they will utilize you all the time. Great guys, too.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> You're kidding, right? Fugitive recovery is probably one of the most dangerous things you can do as a cop; you're going into dirtbag's houses...dirtbags wanted for violent crimes and many of them have nothing to lose. You have little to no idea what you are walking into or what weapons or associates may be in the house.
> 
> I can't imagine that VFAS would be too keen on bringing a kid out with them when they hit houses for safety reasons, not to mention you getting in their way.


Am I kidding? No I'm simply repeating what I've been told. This Part is directly from The State Police Contact for the job.

*Massachusetts State Police Department -- Intern ( Violent Fugitive Apprehension Section) 
* 

*A car is required to get to work in Framingham, MA.*
*Hours:*
 * Its up to the individual student, however the MA State Police would like a couple of days per week for a couple of hours each day. 
Understanding that this is not a paid internship, they would like to provide the student with as much flexibility as needed in case they would like to work another part-time.
 Most of their action is first thing in the morning and they would like to send the intern out in the field at least 4-5 times. 
* _* If the intern wants to do this he/she will need to be available very early in the AM on those days*. _

Any other information is from former interns, and the co op adviser. None of it is my experience, or what I think the postion will allow me to be a part of, just what I have been told. The interview is tomorrow so I should know exactly what things I will and definitely will not be allowed to do regardless of the posting and what people from Northeastern have said.

Just a side note, I know that in the ICE postion, a co op was part of the New Bedford Raid. So what I heard and was told about this internship seemed believable.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> Just a side note, I know that in the ICE postion, a co op was part of the New Bedford Raid. So what I heard and was told about this internship seemed believable.


Taking a civilian intern on a raid is an act of high stupidity.

You can rest assured that VFAS will not be letting you run into houses after fugitives. Best guess is that you file paperwork and help with computer stuff.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

"Just a side note, I know that in the ICE postion, a co op was part of the New Bedford Raid. So what I heard and was told about this internship seemed believable."

You seem to believe to much of what you hear


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> Taking a civilian intern on a raid is an act of high stupidity.
> 
> You can rest assured that VFAS will not be letting you run into houses after fugitives. Best guess is that you file paperwork and help with computer stuff.


Haha i never thought that, more like id get to watch them kick down doors and run through houses or something. Honestly I have no idea what the 4-5 times in the field really meant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

They're going to send him to pick up grid-squares and blinker fluid ..........


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> "Just a side note, I know that in the ICE postion, a co op was part of the New Bedford Raid. So what I heard and was told about this internship seemed believable."
> 
> You seem to believe to much of what you hear


I believe until I'm given a reason to doubt like now. I know of co-op positions where you are actually involved in other work besides desk work if they feel comfortable with you, especially the federal positions where you get Top secret clearance. I gave the benefit of the doubt to people who may have embellished, but that's part of the reason I mentioned the job here, so I would in informed and without delusions of grandeur.

Thanks for everyone's input was really helpful especially the sites, and information about the Unit. I got in tomorrow for the interview, just about to polish the shoes and lay out the suit.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

TrooperzSon said:


> I believe until I'm given a reason to doubt like now. I know of co-op positions where you are actually involved in other work besides desk work if they feel comfortable with you, especially the federal positions where you get Top secret clearance. I gave the benefit of the doubt to people who may have embellished, but that's part of the reason I mentioned the job here, so I would in informed and without delusions of grandeur.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input was really helpful especially the sites, and information about the Unit. I got in tomorrow for the interview, just about to polish the shoes and lay out the suit.


I take it you and your dad didn't have a close relationship or he would have knocked some sense into you. See you at the next raid in New Bedford. (Light with two sugars and don't forget the notebook to log in the stats.)


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> Thanks for everyone's input was really helpful especially the sites, and information about *the Unit*.


Stop calling it that! You're irking me.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

Just had the interview where they explained what the job entailed. You report to framingham second floor of HQ. There is a lot of data entry, however you get to put together the files of information for ongoing investigations. You will have the option on going on raids however you will have to sit in the car with a Sergeant while they go in and it is not required for you to attend, however he doesn't want to make anyone sit behind the desk all day. If the intern does want participate they will have to drive to the different stations at about 4am in the morning, so if its south shore you might meet the officers at Brockton PD, western Mass your driving to Springfield. After they raid you will allowed to walk in and watch drugs and guns being seized and possibly see them arrest someone you had a part in making happen by getting together the information for the file.

Seems like a great opportunity for any students interested in L.E. experience.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

TrooperzSon said:


> Just had the interview where they explained what the job entailed. You report to framingham second floor of HQ. There is a *lot of data* *entry*, however you get to put together the files of information for ongoing investigations. You will have the option on going on raids however you will *have to sit in* *the car with a Sergeant* while they go in Seems like a great opportunity for any students interested in L.E. experience.


That's more like it...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

94c said:


> That's more like it...


Your right Cpt. Prior was lying, so was previous intern....good game you win


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

TrooperzSon said:


> Your right Cpt. Prior was lying, so was previous intern....good game you win


Is that the same Richard Prior that set himself on fire


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

7costanza said:


>


All I can say BAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAA HAAAAAAAAAAAA get my inhaler oh ya I dont have one yet!!!!

Is this already out or do they mean January 2009.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

TrooperzSon said:


> I believe until I'm given a reason to doubt like now."
> 
> If this is true, you may want to consider a different line of work.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

94c said:


> Is that the same Richard Prior that set himself on fire


Lol no sir, but that would have made a pretty interesting interview as well.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

This thread has gone in so many different directions, I feel that this nonsesical post is apropo.

As of this post, I am one post shy of the century mark (that would be 100 for those of you who aren't "in the know." 

I currently have recieved 54 thanks in 15 different posts. 

My "rep" power is at a strong and distinguished 14. 

According to the Masscops robot, I am "a jewel in the rough."

I'd like to take this opportunity to thank those posters on "Ask a Cop" and whoevever started the 80th RTT thread. Without them, this goal would have never been realized.

I look forward to my next 100 posts with both excitement and some fear.

40,000+ posts.... whatever.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> After they raid you will allowed to walk in and watch drugs and guns being seized and possibly see them arrest someone you had a part in making happen by getting together the information for the file.


Anyone else have an issue with an intern having access to CORI and other sensitive databases?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> Anyone else have an issue with an intern having access to CORI and other sensitive databases?


I hope not because all those people who do your CORI background checks are Northeastern interns, they get certified like anyone else.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> I hope not because all those people who do your CORI background checks are Northeastern interns, they get certified like anyone else.


And who told you that? My background was done by a police officer, who ran a BOP, etc on a leaps terminal. Where did you get the Northeastern crap from?

It's not just CORI, there's many other databases involved. I (and likely any Trooper in VFAS) wouldn't trust an intern to work up a fugitive for me; there a ton of little things involved and an inexperienced college student would miss them.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> And who told you that? My background was done by a police officer, who ran a BOP, etc on a leaps terminal. Where did you get the Northeastern crap from?
> 
> It's not just CORI, there's many other databases involved. I (and likely any Trooper in VFAS) wouldn't trust an intern to work up a fugitive for me; there a ton of little things involved and an inexperienced college student would miss them.


You asked if anyone else had a problem with interns having access to CORI data. I was saying I hope not because any information from the CORI Unit is BOPed and disseminated by CORI interns from Northeastern.They also send L.E. agencies the micro film data. Maybe the confusion is I was referring to Interns in general, not specifically to State Police Interns which may have been what you were suggesting.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> You asked if anyone else had a problem with interns having access to CORI data. I was saying I hope not because any information from the CORI Unit is BOPed and disseminated by CORI interns from Northeastern.They also send L.E. agencies the micro film data.


You said "your background checks". Just curious, why do you call yourself "Trooperzson" and not "LieutentzSon" or "IAGuyzson"?


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> You said "your background checks". Just curious, why do you call yourself "Trooperzson" and not "LieutentzSon" or "IAGuyzson"?


Sorry i meant your as in the public because i didn't know if you were a police officer or not and I don't get the part about my name.

Edit: hah never mind i got it.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

TrooperzSon said:


> Sorry i meant your as in the public because i didn't know if you were a police officer or not and I don't get the part about my name.


Well, you are implying that your father is a Trooper. He is not, correct?

I think you know exactly what I am talking about.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bbelichick said:


> Well, you are implying that your father is a Trooper. He is not, correct?
> 
> I think you know exactly what I am talking about.


He just does not comprehend the written word easily.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

bbelichick said:


> Well, you are implying that your father is a Trooper. He is not, correct?
> 
> I think you know exactly what I am talking about.


no i got you, at first I didn't, I edited my last post, I pmed you as well.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

TrooperzSon said:


> You asked if anyone else had a problem with interns having access to CORI data. I was saying I hope not because any information from the CORI Unit is BOPed and disseminated by CORI interns from Northeastern.They also send L.E. agencies the micro film data. Maybe the confusion is I was referring to Interns in general, not specifically to State Police Interns which may have been what you were suggesting.


Care to enlighten us in how exactly you get access to CORI? Be specific please.


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

You as in me or you as in how does someone get access to CORI. I worked there so I didn't have to go through the same process, but you send an agreement of non disclosure along with the people your making administrators on agency letter head to CHSB, CORI Unit. This is for non law enforcement, I dont believe you need certification if you are L.E. or the process is differeent and may be through CJIS.


----------



## Mike7913 (Nov 16, 2008)

TrooperzSon, if you're still interested in getting some experience while attending school, then PM me. We have Co-Op program with Northeastern that is a 16 week requirement and if completed on a "pass basis" with a recommendation from the district, you can be hired as a Deputy US Marshal upon graduating with a degree.
To be honest, the program is pretty competitive but I'd definitely try and find out who the liason in your career services dept is and speak with them. You won't be tagging along with thh fugitive apprehension unit but you will get some vast knowledge of what we're all about. 
Good luck.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

bbelichick said:


> Anyone else have an issue with an intern having access to CORI and other sensitive databases?


YES!!! Alars fine, not BOP, III, WMS ect...


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

mtc said:


> No one should have CORI access without a full background check. Letters of non disclosure? WTF is that?


Part of the process for employers who want CORI access when hiring. Entirely different system it seems, they get background checked as well though.


----------



## Mike7913 (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm fucking Irish, I'll deal with something being wrong for the rest of my life.
The Departed 2006

Tremendous line!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> I'm fucking Irish, I'll deal with something being wrong for the rest of my life.
> The Departed 2006
> 
> Tremendous line!


True....thats a good line...whats the connection to the VFAS.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

talked with a volunteer at Big Brother Association and the man said _HE_ did the CORI checks ! can't say if the story's legit , but he was adamant about it 

my guess is citizens go through some background check and get a clearance on the computer in Clelsea.

scary stuff


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Anyone can request a cori from Chelsea as long as you have the
info needed to run it and the notarized letter from the person you
need the info on.


----------

